# What to look for in a Duramax



## blee1ash (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm thinking of updating my truck. I'm considering buying a duramax. I can't afford new so I will be buying used? Is there any particular problems with the duramax I should look for, or certain years to stay away from. Most of the used ones I can find have approx 100- 150,000 miles. Am I correct in assuming that with that amount of miles that they will still last for many more?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

You're making a very wise decision with the Dmax.I've had 3 now,all great trucks.The first Dmax-the LB7 had injector issues which GM fixed,but there might still be a few[2001-2003,early 2004]ones around with the original injectors,so be careful there.The next,the LLY[later 2004--2006,early 2007] had some overheating issues and chafing of a wire harness that controlled the computer for fuel delivery.The harness got repaired by GM under warranty,the overheating reason I don't think was ever really solved.Mine never overheated and I never ran across one in person,but there were many complaints on this at the ''Diesel Place''.My present truck is a 2006 LBZ version which I think is the one you really want if you can find one.90,000K miles on mine--awesome power,reliability,and never any problems.I figure on going to at least 300K. Good luck.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

I agree the LBZ is the way to go if you want used. If you wanted something relatively new, I think it'd be best to wait for a 2011 or 2012 . 
I have a 2007 LBZ and I love it. I've got 64k miles on it and so far have only spent a couple hundred on an EGR motor. (It's the only issue I've had not covered under warranty and had to pay for) 
I haven't had any major issues as of yet, knock on wood. The older ones (01-07) are still emissions exempt and there's no power robbing DPF. Depending on where you live and/or who ya know you can delete the cat and muffler and have a happier truck. And you will be happier with a duramax!


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

I have an LB7, I did have the injectors changed @ 84k it runs great and I have made plenty of $$ with it as well as alot of fun, all the yrs and models are grear trucks, LBZ is considered the best of all the models, but I wouldn't hesitate to buy an LB7, LLY or LMM either. I have seen all perform well. There are alot of used trucks with less than 100k on them. Check Dieselplace.com as well as Duramaxforum.com, as well as Duramaxdiesels.com.

Good luck


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

As already stated, the only big (common knowledge) issue with the duramax, was the injectors on the early models. I have an 08 lmm i purchased new, its a great truck, good mileage, tons of power,quiet engine, comfortable cab, etc. Unlike a lot of max owners, i dont have big issues with the pollution control, that being said, i dont have to buy & maintain urea in my lmm.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Lbz is the way to go if you're buying used...they are hard to find though! Good choice on the duramax!


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

LLY was also a 2006 model too. It was basically same as LBZ with different tuning. Same internals.

Both are great engines with LLY getting slightly better mileage. If you could find an older LB7 with newer style injectors Id buy it. 

Either way it will be a diesel and last long time. Anything is going to have inherent problems. Especially when you start adding power. Thats when the LBZ gets weak....with its pistons.


----------



## GreenDuramax04 (Dec 7, 2004)

I have a 2004 LB7 with about 100k miles on it. Never any major problems so far. I think the injectors are covered to 200k miles or so by GM. I'd also agree that you cant got wrong with any 2001-07 Duramax.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

lb7 injectors covereted under warranty for 10 years 250,000 miles i think, all great engines tho. love mine.


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm liking what I'm hearing on this thread, I'm also considering selling my F150 to by a duramax and thought I heard bad things about the 01-03's and I found an 03 with 96,000 miles on it but I'm not sure how to tell the LBZ or whatever all that is about, is it part of the VIN number by chance? And the guy is asking $16,500 OBO on the truck and it's a got a little lift and aftermarket wheels and tires, seems like a hell of a deal but what do I know I've only owned fords


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes you can tell by VIN, 

01-04 LB7
04.5-05 LLY
06 some are LLY
06-07 LBZ
07.5- + LMM

some 04's were LB7 and some were LLY I believe the 8th digit in the VIN tells you 1, its an LB7, a 2 its an LLY. Not sure what the VIN is on the 06 LLY/LBZ


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

badabing1512;1011421 said:


> lb7 injectors covereted under warranty for 10 years 250,000 miles i think, all great engines tho. love mine.


Its 7 years 200k.


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

496 BB;1008423 said:


> LLY was also a 2006 model too. It was basically same as LBZ with different tuning. Same internals.
> 
> Both are great engines with LLY getting slightly better mileage. If you could find an older LB7 with newer style injectors Id buy it.
> Either way it will be a diesel and last long time. Anything is going to have inherent problems. Especially when you start adding power. Thats when the LBZ gets weak....with its pistons.


No such thing, GM will just replace the injectors with reman Bosch injectors.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

JustinD;1011516 said:


> Its 7 years 200k.


Correct. I have an 01 that needed injectors this summer. It feel within the milage, but was older than the 7 year cut-off. Not a cheap repair, about $3500 for a smoll shop to repair. From what I understand, the '01's & early '02's were somewhere around 35 hours booktime to replace. Mid '02 & later something was changed to access the injectors easier, bringing the booktime down around 15 hours from what I recall. The injectors are expensive, but the labor adds up quick as well. I'd look for a late '02 or later if it was me.


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

OK, I'll sound like a broken record too. I'd rather go without sex than give up my D-Max! The LBZ is terrific, I have 30K on mine now and plan on keeping it for 30 years. It's not even fair to compare a D-max to an F-150. Not that I have anything at all against the Fords, I own one of those too. They just aren't marketed to the same demographic. F-150 is the best selling passenger car in America. D-max trucks are the best heavy duty pickup in America. JMHO... :salute:


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

jomama45;1011649 said:


> Correct. I have an 01 that needed injectors this summer. It feel within the milage, but was older than the 7 year cut-off. Not a cheap repair, about $3500 for a smoll shop to repair. From what I understand, the '01's & early '02's were somewhere around 35 hours booktime to replace. Mid '02 & later something was changed to access the injectors easier, bringing the booktime down around 15 hours from what I recall. The injectors are expensive, but the labor adds up quick as well. I'd look for a late '02 or later if it was me.


LB7's are LB7's no variation of injectors or how they are installed, the only thing that might be a factor is Federal emissions vs. Cali emmissions, I would imagine the Fed trucks are easier (less time) than the Cali trucks. 01-04 have the same exact LB7. 03+ they did change the engine harness but injectors remain the same.


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

aeronutt;1012633 said:


> OK, I'll sound like a broken record too. I'd rather go without sex than give up my D-Max! The LBZ is terrific, I have 30K on mine now and plan on keeping it for 30 years. It's not even fair to compare a D-max to an F-150. Not that I have anything at all against the Fords, I own one of those too. They just aren't marketed to the same demographic. F-150 is the best selling passenger car in America. D-max trucks are the best heavy duty pickup in America. JMHO... :salute:


:laughing: sad thing is its so true!!!!!!!

X2!!!!


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

aeronutt;1012633 said:


> OK, I'll sound like a broken record too. I'd rather go without sex than give up my D-Max! The LBZ is terrific, I have 30K on mine now and plan on keeping it for 30 years. It's not even fair to compare a D-max to an F-150. Not that I have anything at all against the Fords, I own one of those too. They just aren't marketed to the same demographic. F-150 is the best selling passenger car in America. D-max trucks are the best heavy duty pickup in America. JMHO... :salute:


I'll agree to a point.It all depends on who you're having that sex with. I can think of a few that come to mind.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

JustinD;1012805 said:


> :laughing: sad thing is its so true!!!!!!!
> 
> whats sad about it?


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sad thing is, he is right, I'd rather go without sex rather than be without my truck. Shhhhhh don't tell anyone though, especially my ol' lady!!!!


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

i have an 03 with injectors done and 276,000 km (172,000 mi) and the thing drives like new if you didnt see the odometer you would never know it had that many miles on it.. you wont go wrong with your purchase of a d-max


----------

